# The Muppet Movie (2011)



## Earl Bonovich

In just a few short words: FANTASTIC!!!

I had high hopes for the movie, as I loved the original (have the soundtrack CD). I loved the original TV Show... Have always liked watching the new attempts at another muppet movie.

Jim Henson has to be sitting up there with a MONSTER smile on his face, to see his beloved original characters come back to the modern movie screen in such a great way.

The movie had a great balance of what made the original Muppet Movie so good. They had the one-liners that they KNEW they were in a movie. They made fun of themselves, them made fun of the typical antics of the movie.

And a lot of places where you were ready for a predictable punchline or event... didn't happen.

A lot of great cameos through out the movie.
A lot of great references to the original movie.

The new Muppet character fits right in.
The storyline was great.

Animal was awsome... "In Control...." 

Rainbow Connection was perferct.... Mananah to finish off the movie...

Highly enjoyable. My 10yr laughed out loud many times. My 3yr old was also entertained... and this 38 year old jumped back in time and remember seeing the original the first time.

Great Great Family Movie... worth the $50 it cost to go. (Yes for a 10:30am show... 2 Adult, 2 Kids, Popcorn, 1 Drink, and an Icee... $50)... but I am glad that I did.

Can't wait for the BluRay to see the xtras.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I am SO looking forward to this one. I don't see movies in the theatre when I plan on buying it... saves me the $25 in tickets. 

I'm really glad you liked it because I know you're a big fan of the original, as I am.


----------



## fluffybear

The original Muppet Movie is one of my all time favorites (I don't normally admit in public though). I have seen it countless times and probably know just about every line from the movie. Every 'muppet' movie after that has been a major disappointment to me so I am a little reserved about this one. I like what I have seen so far in the previews and all the acclaim for this picture puts it is at the top of my rental list when it makes it's way to PPV or one of the kiosks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

fluffybear said:


> The original Muppet Movie is one of my all time favorites (I don't normally admit in public though). I have seen it countless times and probably know just about every line from the movie. Every 'muppet' movie after that has been a major disappointment to me so I am a little reserved about this one. I like what I have seen so far in the previews and all the acclaim for this picture puts it is at the top of my rental list when it makes it's way to PPV or one of the kiosks.


Between the Original, Caper, and Manhatten... I've probably seen them combined no less then 100 times.

The new movie was a blast, and definently was worthy of the money for the theater... and I will be getting what ever special edition comes out on Blu-Ray for it when it is released.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm not sure any Muppet movie can compare to the original, but this one certainly is on my list of things to do over the next week.


----------



## dpeters11

We saw it last night, great movie, though the best parts were the pieces from the show. The intro brought back a lot of memories, and Camilla's routine was hilarious.


----------



## hilmar2k

Yup, I thoroughly enjoyed it as well. It started off a little slowly, but once the all got back together it was really quite good.


----------



## mavs-fan

The new Muppet movie was indeed great. It comes as close as possible to capturing the spirit of the characters since Jim Henson was alive.

Here's my favorite Muppet site, Muppet Central. They have a great forum (like this one) and even an on-line Muppet radio station.

http://www.muppetcentral.com


----------



## Jesse11

mavs-fan said:


> The new Muppet movie was indeed great. It comes as close as possible to capturing the spirit of the characters since Jim Henson was alive.
> 
> Here's my favorite Muppet site, Muppet Central. They have a great forum (like this one) and even an on-line Muppet radio station.


I'm also glad you like the characters - *Jim Henson* as i am, fortunately i see the moive last night, a fine performance.


----------



## jbhsv

So the question is, do I see it in theaters or wait to buy bluray.?


----------



## djlong

For what it's worth - we're doing both. While on vacation, we saw the movie in a nice theater and I'm planning on buying the Blu-Ray


----------



## hilmar2k

jbhsv said:


> So the question is, do I see it in theaters or wait to buy bluray.?


For just me, I would do neither. While I thoroughly enjoyed it, it wasn't worth either movie theaters prices or the cost to own. I would just catch it on HBO/Starz/Showtime/etc.

However, for my kids going to the movies is a serious treat, so it was well worth taking the whole family to see it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

hilmar2k said:


> For just me, I would do neither. While I thoroughly enjoyed it, it wasn't worth either movie theaters prices or the cost to own. I would just catch it on HBO/Starz/Showtime/etc.
> 
> However, for my kids going to the movies is a serious treat, so it was well worth taking the whole family to see it.


$16 ish for the Blu-Ray on release week, well worth it...
(That is what I paid this week for Kung Fu Panda 2)

Given the volume of times it will probably be watched by my kids, and myself over time.


----------

